# Dirtpark an der Bergstraße?!



## darkrider23 (15. Juli 2007)

Ich hab letztens im Darmstädter Echo nen Bericht über eine geplante Dirtline Nähe Seeheim/Jugenheim gehört. Hat jmd Infos, wie´s damit aussieht?


----------



## K!vin (15. Juli 2007)

Hehe ,
der Bericht aus dem Echo is von meinen Freunden und mir, wir haben nach monatelangem rumstressen bei der gemeinde jetzt ein Grundstück bekommen auf dem wir unsere Dirts Holzkikker Resis... bauen. Sind jezt schon mit der ersten Dirtline fertig und baun die ganzen Ferien weiter, so dass der Tüv kommen kann und dann wir fett geridet. Ich geb noch Infos bekannt wenn gefahrn werden darf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkrider23 (16. Juli 2007)

hört sich sehr geil an! dann drück ich euch mal die Daumen, das der Tüv auch wirklich alles abnimmt


----------



## K!vin (16. Juli 2007)

jo danke, 
gibt dann auch ne fette eröffnungsfeier


----------



## thisi (23. August 2007)

Coole Sache, wie weit seit ihr denn da? Kann man da schonmal gucken kommen?


----------



## kraichgauer (23. August 2007)

thisi schrieb:


> Coole Sache, wie weit seit ihr denn da? Kann man da schonmal gucken kommen?



Gugge ?     Warum kumsch ned zum schaffe ?  ( I verscheh´s ned )


----------



## thisi (24. August 2007)

Ist prinzipiell nicht mal ausgeschlossen, aber ich kenn mich da nicht sonderlich gut mit aus. Wo genau soll das denn sein?


----------



## K!vin (23. September 2007)

eröffnungsfeier ist am 29. sept., nähere infos folgen noch


----------



## K!vin (25. September 2007)

Also.

Am 29. September findet unsere Eröffnungsfeier des neuen Dirt-Spots statt. Es gibt eine Anfänger Line, Dirt-Spines, große Sprünge und noch mehr...
Die Eröffnungsfeier beginnt um 15 Uhr und endet um 19 Uhr oder später. Für Essen und Trinken ist gesorgt. Außerdem sorgen noch 3 Bands mit Livemusik.
Das Grundstück ist In Seeheim-Jugenheim neben dem Fusballplatz in einem Wäldchen.
Für die Leute die auch riden wollen gibt es einen Haftungsausschluss auf unserer Homepage: www.drvn.de !!!


----------

